# Lenses for the EOS 350D!!!



## Tibi_N (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello There!!!
I just bought the eos 350 kit and I'm finding that the 18-55 EF-S lens isn't worth the money!
I'm looking for a better lens, something around 28-200 usm or 18-200, any suggestions?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2005)

That's just about the least expensive lens in the Canon line-up, what about it, isn't worth the money?

Have a look at these...

EF 55-200mm  f/4.5-5.6 II USM
EF 70-200mm  f/2.8 L IS USM
EF 70-200mm  f/4 L USM

EF 17-40mm    f/4 L USM


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sigma 18-125  
I love it 
I know I know it is not 18 -200  but it's really nice


----------



## Tibi_N (Jun 22, 2005)

The ef-s 18-55 definitely isn't worth the money, it has low contrast, it's slow at 55 mm(F5.6) and it is ef-s, it can't be used on other ef slr's! (and I badly needed a wide lens for my 5000n)
The EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM looks really good , but I find it a bit expensive!

How about the Sigma Lens?
Is it that good?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2005)

If you are not happy with the 18-55, then you won't be too happy with anything that costs less than $700-$1000.

I hear many, many great reviews for the 17-40 F4 L.  Check that one out.

I think a few people around here have the Sigma 70-200 F2.8, I've heard good things.


----------



## Tibi_N (Jun 23, 2005)

Sigma 70-200 F2.8, hmm, that will give me something like 112-320 mm considering the 1.6 crop factor, right?  (and it's fast)
I could keep using the 18-55 at wide angles  and this one at telephoto.
I see it's about *£549.00 !!*
*That's half the price of the *EF 70-200mm f/2.8 L IS USM 
Thanks for the tip Big Mike!


----------

